# Well just took the AEMT...



## OKparamurse (Nov 12, 2012)

The straight 135 question format definitely threw me off. I actually felt pretty confident when I left which almost scares me considering that test is designed to kill confidence. Anybody else feel that way after the test? Hopefully should have my results by this afternoon and I'll give you guys an update.


----------



## Porta (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes, I'm very interested to hear how you did. I'm nearing the end of my AEMT class and I'm not looking forward to testing.


----------



## Avenrii (Nov 12, 2012)

Same here! If you have any additional helpful tidbits, or insight on the practical or written, please share!


----------



## OKparamurse (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry Im just now getting back to replying to this thread but unfortunately, first time around was no bueno. Passed everything but trauma. Without being too specific, study up on your thoracic trauama's and treatments. Also there was a good deal of pretty in-depth cardiologic questions on it. One mistake I made was also only studying from one source. Definitely pick up a study guide, a different text, or just online info because there were a few questions that weren't even mentioned in my text, Brady's AEMT book. Other than that, I actually felt pretty confident coming out of it until I read my results lol Will be testing again in a week or so and Ill let you guys know how I do. Good luck on your tests as well.


----------



## Porta (Dec 4, 2012)

Huh....I was under the impression the practical was mostly a review of the Basic exam w the exception of IV, IO, tubes etc....


----------



## OKparamurse (Dec 4, 2012)

Porta said:


> Huh....I was under the impression the practical was mostly a review of the Basic exam w the exception of IV, IO, tubes etc....



It went significantly more in-depth than my basic with anatomy and pathophysiology. Also some various cardiac issues and thoracic trauamas. The medications were pretty easy, airway was pretty straight-forward, and medical is well, medical. If you're a pretty confident student, the only advice I'd give before testing is to brush up on trauma and cardiology.


----------



## xrsm002 (Dec 5, 2012)

Cool I'm taking it tomorrow lol excited however I have also been through Paramedic school but decided to gain some field experience as an AEMT before testing medic.


----------



## xrsm002 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have heard the NR constantly changes their exams.


----------



## xrsm002 (Dec 6, 2012)

Well I just took the AEMT/I-85 exam there seemed to be lots of trauma questions on it like the OP said, however I has several OB/GYN questions very little airway questions, a couple of questions about isotonic vs hypertonic solutions. A few questions about AED and CPR. It stopped at 125 questions


----------



## Avenrii (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your reply, and the others that chipped in.


----------



## xrsm002 (Dec 7, 2012)

Passed the I-85/ AEMT written 
But unfortanately I waited to long to take the skills I have until dec 31 at midnight to take it no one is offering it before then


----------



## xrsm002 (Dec 7, 2012)

My fault I waited so long


----------



## Porta (Dec 7, 2012)

xrsm002 said:


> Passed the I-85/ AEMT written
> But unfortanately I waited to long to take the skills I have until dec 31 at midnight to take it no one is offering it before then



Where are you?


----------



## xrsm002 (Dec 7, 2012)

Texas


----------



## xrsm002 (Dec 7, 2012)

But I just talked to my school and they are going to let me slip in on the day they are testing the medics. I am so excited


----------



## Porta (Dec 7, 2012)

xrsm002 said:


> But I just talked to my school and they are going to let me slip in on the day they are testing the medics. I am so excited



Best of luck!


----------



## Napper820 (Dec 13, 2012)

I am walking with my AEMT from school on Monday and am now prepping for NR testing. Suggestions?  Hard finding reference materials since there are few out there. We used the AAOS/Orange 12th in my class.


----------



## EMSforever (Dec 16, 2012)

Napper820 said:


> I am walking with my AEMT from school on Monday and am now prepping for NR testing. Suggestions?  Hard finding reference materials since there are few out there. We used the AAOS/Orange 12th in my class.



Hey there! Im also in the metro atl area and about to take NR as well for AEMT. Just finished AEMT school last week  We use the same book as you do and apparently its top of the line. I heard from a guy who passed it before my class went through, and he said he just went through the book again. For my final i just read every chapter again and made notecards for all the things i found i didnt already know. I plan on just studying those and reading up again on some chapters i had difficulty with.


----------



## Sharky (Dec 17, 2012)

xrsm002 said:


> But I just talked to my school and they are going to let me slip in on the day they are testing the medics. I am so excited



Good luck.


----------



## OKparamurse (Dec 18, 2012)

Well second time around was the charm. Passed it and my practical in about a 48hr period. Just waiting to get my certs in the mail. Good luck to everyone testing soon!


----------



## hogwiley (Dec 18, 2012)

Has anyone taken an AEMT stand alone class, as opposed to a bridge course?

Ive been an EMT over 4 years and have wanted to take a EMT I class ever since, but none has ever been offered anywhere near me. It seems New York and Georgia are the only places that offer it anymore. Its been really annoying, as Paramedic school is a lot more expensive and time consuming and therefore hasnt been practical for me.

I finally gave up on the EMT specialist/AEMT thing, and am just going to Paramedic school, which people will say is great and the right thing to do anyway, but it means im making big, and somewhat financially risky sacrifices. The pressure for me to pass will definitely be a lot greater than some kids living with mom.


----------



## OKparamurse (Dec 18, 2012)

The class I took was an AEMT stand-alone class. There's a few different places in Oklahoma offering them. I took as the course as a way to get proficient with my IV's and tubes before going on to medic school in the next year or so. I would definitely not make the jump into medic school until you're sure that's what's right for you. That's alot of time, money, and resources to use on a decision if you're not 100% about it.


----------



## hogwiley (Dec 18, 2012)

OkEMT said:


> The class I took was an AEMT stand-alone class. There's a few different places in Oklahoma offering them. I took as the course as a way to get proficient with my IV's and tubes before going on to medic school in the next year or so. I would definitely not make the jump into medic school until you're sure that's what's right for you. That's alot of time, money, and resources to use on a decision if you're not 100% about it.



Thats odd that Oklahoma has several AEMT schools going, while most states have NONE. Mine hasnt had one in at least 4 years, and when I ask they all say things like "were waiting to see" before deciding on any class in the future. 

Its puzzling because there are a fair amount of EMT specialists/AEMTs around, dont ask me where they got this training. When I ask them they are usually vague or evasive, like its some secret lol. I just assumed most of them were Paramedic students who maybe failed Paramedic school but were allowed to test out as specialists, and are therefore maybe a little embarrased when asked. 

Anyway I didnt think AEMTs were allowed to intubate, and that was one of the changes the NREMT made from specialist/intermediate. Are they allowed to in Oklahoma?


----------



## OKparamurse (Dec 18, 2012)

I know Georgia has a few AEMT classes, and I think Texas does as well. Other than that, come to think of it, I really haven't heard much nationally about AEMT courses. I've heard the same though, alot of places are waiting to see if this AEMT thing actually catches on, which if the NR backs it, I'm sure it will. But yeah here in OK I-85's and AEMT's can intubate, it's not in the national scope though.


----------



## xrsm002 (Dec 19, 2012)

In Texas at least in the two places I've lived the AEMT is the same training as our EMT-I/85. So for me it's just going to be a name change. The NR card is changing their cert to say NAEMT but Texas will still say EMT-Intermediate  

http://www.dshs.state.tx.us/emstraumasystems/Magazine/PDF/JA11NationalRegistry.doc


----------



## xrsm002 (Dec 19, 2012)

Texas has a few advanced EMT courses check out www.southplainscollege.edu


----------



## johnboy8281 (Dec 20, 2012)

I just took the AEMT computer test and skills test. I was fortunate enough to pass both of them on my first try. I live in Columbus, Ga but traveled to Hamilton, Ga (30 minutes away) twice a week for my AEMT class which was private. I'm just waiting on NR to send me my certs. It's kind of frustrating since all the info online hasn't been updated for AEMTs.


----------

